# Birthday



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well I made it to 72 today and my sweetie took me out to dinner at Applebee's---Man was supper Good--Bourbon Chicken and Shrimp of course I had a Brandy and seven LOL--Had a GREAT DAY--My Daughters came over earlier in the day with Cupcakes and Pizza---Bet I gained 5 pounds today AW what the HEY----Back On my Diet tomorrow LOL----------Wha!!!!!!!!!!! 72 I really don't believe it------Have a great Sunday Guys-*

*skip*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Skip. Mine was this last Sunday. My wife cooked my my favorite dish and the family hung out and watched a movie.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

welp, happy happy to the both of you. here's to many great coyote filled years to come!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday skip here’s to many more bud


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys--Been a Great Day-----Tater Happy Birthday to you also- Glad to hear you had a Great Day with Family--*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Skip ! Geez 72 ! Hoping I make it there.

Happy belated birthday Tater Chip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm--- old and wise now are ya lol--- hope ya have many more.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy bitefree birthday Skip, I don't think I'll be able to catch you.

Glad you also had a great day tater.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with birthdays. Keep up the good work!


----------

